# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Blokify Forum >  A Gallery for Bokify designs?

## 3dman

Is there a public place where we can share our designs to that we make using Blokify?  I think it would be cool to be able to upload/download other peoples designs.  If not, maybe they can set something up on this forum.

----------


## blokify

Hi 3dman,

The app actually has a built in social feed.  It's a tab in the drawer.  To access the feed click on the blok in the upper right hand corner of the build screen. This will open the drawer.  Once in the drawer clicked the "shared" tab.

Best,
Blokify

----------

